# Picking a pup at 4 1/2 weeks



## drino (Dec 1, 2010)

Found a breeder with pups from nice West German show lines, great pedigrees and hip/elbows. There are four males, two females. Was hoping to choose closer to 7 weeks, but they want me to choose when they're 4 1/2 weeks. I want male, lower prey drive, good pack drive. Basically a shepherd who can chill and calmly relax when I'm working, but is all go when we do go - and is a Velcro dog to me. (I know, I just described most GSDs -I guess I want a dog with an 'off switch'). Can I get a feel for a pup's temperament at only 4 1/2 weeks, or is it a crap shoot? Is there anything at this age that's a predictor of future personality? Bringing the pup home at 8 weeks. Pic attached of 'tan collar' boy, the biggest pup in the litter and least 'active' at 10 days old per the breeder.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

why at 4 1/2 weeks?

I might question the breeding. In fact, might back away from this breeder.

a good breeder would help you pick a pup and have a reason why.. in fact many good breeders 'place' their pups with potential homes based on which pup seems a good fit.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Whaaaattttt????? 




zyppi said:


> why at 4 1/2 weeks?
> 
> I might question the breeding. In fact, might back away from this breeder.
> 
> a good breeder would help you pick a pup and have a reason why.. in fact many good breeders 'place' their pups with potential homes based on which pup seems a good fit.


Yes, this^^^


----------



## drino (Dec 1, 2010)

It irks me. I researched the bloodlines, parents are awesome - my 'dream' breeding really. Even chatted with owner of the sire at another kennel. Visited the breeder to check out their setup and their dogs. Everything checked out. Told them I wanted to pick at 7 weeks, no problem. Paid non-refundable $500 deposit. Started waiting, then this. Never had to pick at this age before. Thinking I'll push back with 7 weeks per original agreement. Their rationale is for me to pick so other buyers can pick their pups. What? They can't do that at 7 weeks? Makes me mad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would ask them why so early, and suggest that temperament is more pronounced at 7 weeks. 

But good WGSL dogs should all have an off switch, and most likely whichever you choose, will probably be just fine. Maybe the working line dogs need to be paired better with their owners as the drives are much more pronounced and depending on your energy levels and what you want from the dog/to do with the dog, the drives are much more important. You will probably be just fine picking a few weeks earlier with the show line dogs.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Good looking puppy, good lines, good hips and elbows from a good breeder. You are not doing bad so far. Show line dogs tend to have less of a working line drive, this fits your life style. Really other than choosing a puppy at 4-1/2 weeks I think you did very well. Remember you and your training will shape much of what this puppy will turn out to be. My guess is you have a great dog in the making and the only disadvantage is you know who your puppy is and have to wait another 4 weeks for him to come home. Have you named him yet?


----------



## drino (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Selzer and Strikker - I remember that my last GSDs were very different at 8 weeks than they were at 6 months and 2 years. I figure a good basis with breeding is the best start, then I do all the rest with socializing and training. If this breeder only had one male, we'd be getting him regardless because I just love male shepherds, big goofballs. And you're so right, the waiting for him to grow is killing me. We're going to name him Klaus. Good, once syllable German name, not very common, and sounds the same with an Aussie or American accent (I'm Aussie, living in the USA). We're in so much trouble. Named him already. Appreciate the support!


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

I have nothing to offer other than I'd be very irritated that you had a verbal agreement that they changed after the fact. Personally, I'd be sure they knew it too. In as polite manner as possible, let them know that an agreement was made, not kept due to them, & you do not consider it very professional. Maybe, in the future, get it in writing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Listen. That $500 deposit , reserves you ONE pup , not a specific pup , as soon as it is born or confirmed alive past the period of risk , or based on colour.

At 4 weeks you do not know enough about this pup , physically . Certainly not enough about the social and temperamental dynamics which are of primary importance for the pet owner and the working / sport person.

Does the breeder care? 
Do YOU? You should . 

That picture --- mmm -- posed for the benefit of a cutesy picture. 
Pine boughs and pine cones, a few rustic logs .
Look - it is an autumnal shot. The pup is 4 weeks of age.
No pup would be out on the grounds in those conditions.
Pups at that age have very poor thermal regulation.
It is too chilly . 
Pup isn't enjoying it.
Pup at that age isn't motoring around much so nothing to gain by putting outside .
All staged.

It irks me to see pups considered "inventory" .


----------

